# How do you tighten your nuts



## electricmaster (Sep 12, 2016)

Saw this guy today wondering what he was doing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Nucking futs!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Righty-tighty.

:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

electricmaster said:


> Saw this guy today wondering what he was doing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more people you encounter and odd jobs you take on you will see alllll sorts of weird ways to skin a cat, I've done what he's doing. Sometimes that's the best way to "get r done". One old colleague used to do all sorts of Mcgyver things and I asked where he learned, he replied DAD!


----------



## electricmaster (Sep 12, 2016)

True that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like using 2 bolts to pinch a nut and twist em tight or loose. It looks weird to others.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There is no single answer. Nutdrivers, nutrunners, impact wrenches, sockets, torque wrenches, open end wrenches, box wrenches, adjustable wrenches, and or pliers could all be used depending on what you have with you and what the function of the fastener is.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Locknuts usually get a screwdriver and linemans pliers. Sometimes channel locks if I have them on me. I always carried some sockets and wrenches that I used on machine screws and bolts.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I try to avoid channellocks unless I'm in a pinch because they chew up the shiny coating causing them to rust over time.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I like using 2 bolts to pinch a nut and twist em tight or loose. It looks weird to others.


What is this sorcery you speak of?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I like using 2 bolts to pinch a nut and twist em tight or loose. It looks weird to others.


Ditto on that ... what's the trick here ???


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I had to remove a motorized valve actuator the other day, it was a knucklemashing treat, I had all the right tools - metric and standard wrenches, sockets, deep sockets, nutdrivers and allen wrenches - but it wouldn't have gotten done without the Channellocks. 

BTW, I had both Knipex and Channellocks with me and I tried both, and don't get me wrong the Knipex are real nice, but the Channellocks just worked better.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What's the cheater bar made out of? It looks like an icicle he broke off the eave outside the door.......


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

splatz said:


> BTW, I had both Knipex and Channellocks with me and I tried both, and don't get me wrong the Knipex are real nice, but the Channellocks just worked better.


 Channellocks better than Cobras?? Blasphemy!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Big John said:


> Channellocks better than Cobras?? Blasphemy!


No Lie!

But, Knipex Alligators.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> What's the cheater bar made out of? It looks like an icicle he broke off the eave outside the door.......


Paint stir stick, it's just a mock up! :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I try to avoid channellocks unless I'm in a pinch because they chew up the shiny coating causing them to rust over time.


It's bad form to go around with rusty nuts!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Big John said:


> Channellocks better than Cobras?? Blasphemy!


For when you need to bust a serious nut.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

electricmaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does he know he's on the Internet?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

